# Grilling Pizza



## ddog27 (Jul 12, 2006)

Has anyone used one of these for making pizza in a smoker?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002OOMSA/102-8569840-3500140?v=glance&n=286168


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks interesting.  Any idea on the dimensions?


----------



## Finney (Jul 12, 2006)

Nope, I just throw em on the grates.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

I just through mine on the grate too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 13, 2006)

brex HUT said:
			
		

> ok .....now i think iv'e heard of just about every thing----cooking a pizza on the grill?



Post like that will keep you a bbq noob a looong time!  #-o


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 13, 2006)

brex HUT said:
			
		

> ok .....now i think iv'e heard of just about every thing----cooking a pizza on the grill?



http://www.myfreebulletinboard.com/f2/viewtopic.php?t=5411&start=30&mforum=bbq4u


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="brex HUT":lb4sf9gi]ok .....now i think iv'e heard of just about every thing----cooking a pizza on the grill?



Post like that will keep you a bbq noob a looong time!  #-o[/quote:lb4sf9gi]
LOL, and he's from Texas too!  I though they cooked everything over a fire down there...


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2006)

Go easy on him guys.......It takes awhile on this board to develop a thick enough skin to deal with you guys. :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Go easy on him guys.......It takes awhile on this board to develop a thick enough skin to deal with you guys. :razz:


Not thick skin.....thick bark :grin:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I almost typed bark but....


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lmao:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 13, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But...... 8-[


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This *IS* "going easy" compared to what's in the archives.  :!:


----------



## wittdog (Jul 13, 2006)

I know that Joker, we don't want to scare the new members and ruin Gregs Empire  .............Besides this thread is about pizza and I don't feel like locking another thread..........


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jul 13, 2006)

I know it's not the place but does anyone have any good pizza recipes for on the grill?  You can PM me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> I know that Joker, we don't want to scare the new members and ruin Gregs Empire  .............Besides this thread is about pizza and I don't feel like locking another thread..........


Well, scaring off new members would be a 1st for me ~ Look around..and this was all about grilling pizza, or not.  Oh, and getting threads locked is what I do best.  If you don't want to be involved.....  :!:


----------



## Smokin' U (Jul 13, 2006)

I love keeping it simple.  Olive Oil, Garlic, Tomato, Basil, Mozz, Salt and Pepper.

I'd even rather throw a Boboli on the grill then in the oven.  I crisp up the top side first then add the toppings and cook it the rest of the way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2006)

Okay.....I'm sorry... :-(  :-(


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 14, 2006)

There will be plenty of pics of Brex's pit and BBQ when I go home to visit next month.   

Lowes sells a version of the Za Grill Pizza griller for less $$$ than the one posted.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 14, 2006)

brex HUT said:
			
		

> hey bill thanks for the pics. i will try that the next time i'm off. that looked good . i have never heard of doing that . i use a big smoker mostly . a large propane tank that was cut and made into a cooker .



Thats what I use Brex.  I build them myself.


----------

